# Steaks in cherry wine



## RedNeckWino (Mar 28, 2011)

Steak is marinating in tart cherry wine. Italian seasoned, cooked over royal oak.
Baked taters with shredded bacon.
Light romaine salad, raspberry vinaigrette, 
Baby Bella mushrooms cooked with green apple slices and leaks. 

But what to drink? I have sweet cherry, tart cherry, blackberry, strawberry desert, concord, white zin or apple. Thinking I should stay with the reds....?


----------



## robie (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds super! 
I have never had tart cherry wine, but I really like to eat tart cherries. How did its wine turn out? Did you sweeten it or is it dry? How does it compare with the sweet cherry wine?


----------



## RedNeckWino (Mar 28, 2011)

It is sweetened to 1.005 and tastes like a fresh tart cherry. I like the sweet cherry alot better. But the tart is good.


----------



## Arne (Mar 29, 2011)

For what it is worth, in my opinion the tart cherry has to be sweetened some. Disclaimer with this, I really do not care for most dry wines, so sweeten most of what I make, at least a little. Also, will probably have plenty of cherries this June. Will have to wait and see how the spring progresses. If it doesn't hail usually get a big crop. I need enough for 5 gal of wine or so, a few cherry pies and the rest pretty much go to the birds. All you have to do is live close enough to come pick em. Arne.


----------



## J-Gee (May 7, 2011)

I'm sorry to stay off topic here,but I plan on starting a sour cherry melomel this week,as well a sour cherry wine.One of these days I will do a sweet/sour cherry mix. Arne.....if I was closer,I'd be over to help you pick.


----------

